# LF: Adult Long Fin L144 BNP



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am looking for adult long-fin Albino BNP (preferably a trio, but can buy separate)

I am not sure where I can find them, so if anyone has any that they would like to sell or if any of the sponsors have some, let me know.

I am looking for a trio of 1 male and 2 females (I can also buy separate). I want to try and breed them in the 155G tank 

Please PM me

I am looking for something like this:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are they all you are gonna house in the tank?
may be a little to much space.
i breed my long fin calicos in a 20 long.
best of luck finding a group.
try Canadian aquatics.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> are they all you are gonna house in the tank?
> may be a little to much space.
> i breed my long fin calicos in a 20 long.
> best of luck finding a group.
> try Canadian aquatics.


I was thinking of putting them in my 75G planted first and once I get babies, I can move them in the 155G.
The 155G is empty right now, so it will be good to have something in there 

I'll try Canadian Aquatics 
Thanks


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I was thinking of putting them in my 75G planted first and once I get babies, I can move them in the 155G.
> The 155G is empty right now, so it will be good to have something in there
> 
> I'll try Canadian Aquatics
> Thanks


I'm sure Canadian aquatics have some but if not you could also try Fraser Valley Tropical Fish and Rogers. I am pretty curtain both have some.

I recommend taking a peak at the websites of the sponsors to see what they carry. You might find some deals for your self along the way.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

j2daff said:


> I'm sure Canadian aquatics have some but if not you could also try Fraser Valley Tropical Fish and Rogers. I am pretty curtain both have some.
> 
> I recommend taking a peak at the websites of the sponsors to see what they carry. You might find some deals for your self along the way.


I sent a PM to Charles about it. I will check out the other sponsor's sites too


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, we've got some albino longfin BN pairs and trios available. Just let me know how many you want.
________
BUY HERBALAIRE


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> Yes, we've got some albino longfin BN pairs and trios available. Just let me know how many you want.


PM'd you!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

EDIT:
Looks like the one I wanted to get is called an L144  (blue eyed albino)


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> EDIT:
> Looks like the one I wanted to get is called an L144  (blue eyed albino)


There are no "blue eyed" albinos 
L144 = blu/blk eyed BN Pleco.
They are yellow in body color but are not Albinos.
LF Albinos are also out there (red eyed), and approx 1/3 of the price of the LF L144s
Cheers!!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I would "love" to get any 144 that anyone can find long fin or short. Pm if you find them. I will be in town for a few days and can pick them up. I will be addressing my hardness issues this weekend also.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> I would "love" to get any 144 that anyone can find long fin or short. Pm if you find them. I will be in town for a few days and can pick them up. I will be addressing my hardness issues this weekend also.


PM sent...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

budahrox said:


> There are no "blue eyed" albinos
> L144 = blu/blk eyed BN Pleco.
> They are yellow in body color but are not Albinos.
> LF Albinos are also out there (red eyed), and approx 1/3 of the price of the LF L144s
> Cheers!!!


Thanks a lot for the clarification 

I really hope I can find some.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Thanks a lot for the clarification
> 
> I really hope I can find some.


Have you tried PM'ing Pat or Grant from IPU to see if they can bring some in? A guy on plantedtank.net breeds them and mails them out and they're beautiful. I'm just not too into long finned plecos....more into wild types (with the exception of Adrian's calicos, I couldn't stop myself, they were so cool).


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

who is Pat of Grant from IPU?

I am assuming you meant: Pat (mykiss) or Grant (Rastapus) ? 

I've talked to Pat about it. I think I will talk to Grant and see if he can bring some in for me 
Good idea!

I will also browse through plantedtank.net (haven't been there in ages)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> who is Pat of Grant from IPU?
> 
> I am assuming you meant: Pat (mykiss) or Grant (Rastapus) ?


Doh....yeah, I should check my typing more often. Fixed the other post. Or try April also. I think she's brought in long fins before, but not sure if they were L144 or Albinos.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Doh....yeah, I should check my typing more often. Fixed the other post. Or try April also. I think she's brought in long fins before, but not sure if they were L144 or Albinos.


I think they were Albinos. I will give her a call too.


----------

